# Crunchy Pea Salad



## recipedirect (Apr 20, 2009)

Try this wonderful pea salad. 

2 pounds fresh peas, shelled​ 1 cup finely shredded cheddar cheese​ 1/2 cup chopped celery​ 1/2 cup shredded  lettuce​ 1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper​ 1/2 cup mayonnaise​ 1 Tablespoon raspberry vinaigrette​ 1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning​ 1/4 teaspoon black pepper​ 2 Tablespoons bacon bits (optional)

In a large bowl combine peas, cheese, celery, lettuce green pepper.  Toss to combine.​ In a small bowl whisk together the mayo, raspberry vinaigrette, Italian seasoning and pepper.​ Add the mayo mixture to the pea mixture, toss to coat.  Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Liz​


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 21, 2009)

We seldom see fresh peas around here. I suppose if you subbed with frozen, thawed, the "crunch" would be gone. Dang!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 21, 2009)

peas and cheese and celery
it all sounds like good eats to me


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

yum!


----------



## linicx (May 5, 2009)

*Buffet Pea Salad*



lyndalou said:


> We seldom see fresh peas around here. I suppose if you subbed with frozen, thawed, the "crunch" would be gone. Dang!



Who! This is not a frozen or a raw pea salad. 

Do NOT add salt or pepper
5# frozen peas, 
1/2 - 1# cubed American cheese (I mix chedder and American)
2 dozen eggs hard boiled, peeled and chilled.. 
1 large onion finely diced
2-qt salad dressing
1/8 cup Yellow mustard 

Put whole box of peas in pan and cover with 4+ inches of water.. Bring to boil. When the water breaks - remove the pan and set on a COLD burner. 

Do not allow the water to reach rollling boil stage. 
Do not cover peas
Do not chill peas for at leaat 60 minutes after the peas are set aside.. 

Begin by mixing 1/8 cup mustard with 1 quart  cups of salad dressing. Mix. Drain peas well. Add diced onion, cheese cubes, and salad dressing.  Fold salad dressing. Pour into very large bowl or shallow half-pan. Cover and cool 3-4 hours.  Alternate egg slaces with 1/4 egg pieces around edge before putting out on buffet.  


PS: It takes longer to write the recipe than it does to build the salad.


----------



## licia (May 5, 2009)

I'm so glad to see these recipes. Looking for a recipe for this was what brought me to this site however many years ago it was. I've found so many good recipes and so many more nice people since then.


----------



## luvs (May 6, 2009)

linicx said:


> Who! This is not a frozen or a raw pea salad.
> 
> Do NOT add salt or pepper
> 5# frozen peas,
> ...


 

i'd add cubed ham, too.


----------



## linicx (May 6, 2009)

luvs said:


> i'd add cubed ham, too.



You can add ham or any number of things. The issue then becomes cost per serving. This was originally an occassional filler on a summer buffet. For some unknown reason it was very popular,  I alwasy supposed it was because it was not the canned pea variety.


----------



## luvs (May 6, 2009)

oh, cost-control. i'm currently enrolled in a class.


----------



## linicx (May 6, 2009)

We tend to think twice before investing $10.00 cost in one bowl. Cost and control of inventory can be very expensive lessons. It all in the menu price.. 

Enjoy your classes and learn well.


----------



## luvs (May 6, 2009)

oh, i LOVE my classes. i thank the Lord daily for allowing me a gift like school.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (May 16, 2009)

*Crunchy Pea Salad- TNT - another version*

Here is another version of a Crunchy Pea Salad. You can substitute mayo or Miracle Whip in for the italian dressing if you want.


1 cup shredded iceberg lettuce
1 cup shredded cabbage
1 cup thawed frozen peas
1 small red onion, diced
1 med apple, diced
1/4 cup raisins
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons italian dressing (homemade or lite variety is fine, also)
salt and pepper
This is easy. 
Combine all ingredients in large bowl. 
Toss to evenly coat. 
Serve immediately.


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

Oh yummy, those sound wonderfuly delicious. Thanks for sharing.


----------

